# Mixer Review - Method1 (aka Mr Hardwicks)



## Chukin'Vape (11/7/18)

Tsup Vape Naysh - the new mixers review video is out, and in this video we take a look at one of South Africa's finest mixers Method1 aka Joel aka the other Phil Collins, also the creator of Mr Hardwicks - an extremely popular commercial e liquid brand here in SA. Richard & I mixed up 3 recipes, and talk about them in more detail. Go check it out -

Reactions: Like 1


----------

